# 꾼



## vientito

What connotation does it have when we refer someone as a 꾼?


----------



## bonbon2023

You can build many words by affixing suffix '-꾼' to roots(or lexical morphemes). I nearly always use suffix '-들' before '-꾼' use '-꾼' if it is the definition3(just my individual linguistic habit). Remainder are used as plural or singular. '노름꾼(gambler)' is frequently used as the definition 2 to signify a person who habitually go to casino or gamble.
It would be possible to help further if you give us some sentences or words. 
http://krdic.naver.com/detail.nhn?docid=6438300


----------



## youngbuts

It's a complicated problem. If you google you can find all of the following; 농사꾼, 농사군, 농삿군. As you probably have know already, now -꾼 is the only form in formal situation according to 한글 맞춤법 invented in 1988. Before that, we had used all of them for the propraite situation. But in 1987, a year ago before South Korea' 한글맞춤법, North Korean declared a new version of 문화어, and decided -군 is the only form in 문화어. So now -꾼 has used in South Korean as a formal, and -군 in North Korea. (There is a long, and.... unreasonable story about it. If you are feeling about inconsistency of -꾼, that's because the stupid political game interfered with the Korean linguistic) 

Anyway, in my personal taste, -꾼 gives me a negative connotation and -군 gives a positive. I mean when I think -군, the feeling is simmiar to what I get from 君(군) of 군자(君子). For example,
살림군, 일군(a person who word very dilligent so I can believe and depend on) , 농사군( a farmer who works dilligently and be proud of their jobs.)

But if I use -꾼, I get a simmilar feeling I feel about 群(군=crowd so.. vulgar, crude, coarse, indecent). For example,
일꾼(a worker who work for the others. It sound a little bit like a slave), 농사꾼(For me this usage implies the steretype that framing belongs to the low class in the society.), 놀음꾼, 사기꾼, 구경꾼 .....

If we use just '꾼', as in 그는 꾼이야, he probably is a expert about things such as playing girls, gambling, or decieving others. 

However, as I said above, now -꾼 is the only form credited with the formal, official word in South Korea since the 한글 맞춤법 in 1988. It's has been long time. Hence I think now the use has been mixed up and many of young generation won't agree with my opinion. They could have a different connotation about -군 ans -꾼. So you can ignore what I say above, but you still will run into the usage of -군 on the internet and in everyday life.


----------



## Rance

I agree to youngbuts. 
I'd love to see days when we could use word 동무 freely again.


----------

